
REvil Ransomware found buyer for Trump data, now targeting Madonna - badRNG
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/revil-ransomware-found-buyer-for-trump-data-now-targeting-madonna/
======
badRNG
There are a few lingering questions in my mind regarding their "Trump hack":

\- Would they actually delete their copy?

\- Is the hack, and subsequent buyer, manufactured to drum up media attention
(and subsequently, buyers) for their actual hacks?

The implications of this hack being legitimate might mean that cyber criminals
find targeting politicians and political candidates more lucrative. Not that
these folks didn't already have a significant target on their backs, but I can
envision an escalation of non-state hacking that leads to "election
interference."

